# How long for DEALER to prep car?



## x986 (Oct 27, 2006)

My car arrived at the dealer Fri. 5PM. When I talked to the sales mgr. today, he said he would not promise 100%, but that he could probably have it ready by 1 or 2 Mon. PM. Monday is not just the earliest, but it is the best day for me. However, the pick-up is a four hour car/train/bus ride, so starting for the pick-up before the mechanics show up for work is just a bit chancy. How chancy?
Thanx,


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

The car was really prepped in Munich. There is no PDI done in the U.S.

Some dealers clean the car, put Benzin in, etc. Usually there is a quick turnaround. Next day after it arrives at the dealer. If you don´t want it washed or anything, then it should be immediately available. After all, it´s your car.


----------



## baksdak (Oct 14, 2006)

Actually, in the US the dealers do have to PDI the car. When I worked at a BMW dealer, if we got cars in that late on Friday we usually wouldnt get them out until middle of the following week. If service has time to fit in the car to PDI it, it only takes a couple hours depending on the model. To detail, takes another hour or two. If they wanted to get it done, they definitely could by Monday. Hell, they could have it done by Saturday IF they wanted too.


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

x986 said:


> However, the pick-up is a four hour car/train/bus ride, so starting for the pick-up before the mechanics show up for work is just a bit chancy. How chancy?
> Thanx,


Wow where did you buy the car from, I see you're in Marin.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

baksdak said:


> Actually, in the US the dealers do have to PDI the car. When I worked at a BMW dealer, if we got cars in that late on Friday we usually wouldnt get them out until middle of the following week. If service has time to fit in the car to PDI it, it only takes a couple hours depending on the model. To detail, takes another hour or two. If they wanted to get it done, they definitely could by Monday. Hell, they could have it done by Saturday IF they wanted too.


PDI a normal new car yes, but after an ED is a redelivery of a car that's already been delivered. My car wasn't touched by the dealer - basically signed that I received the car and drove away. After all, it already had 1700 miles on it by me, so what would there be for them to do to it?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

baksdak said:


> Actually, in the US the dealers do have to PDI the car. When I worked at a BMW dealer, if we got cars in that late on Friday we usually wouldnt get them out until middle of the following week. If service has time to fit in the car to PDI it, it only takes a couple hours depending on the model. To detail, takes another hour or two. If they wanted to get it done, they definitely could by Monday. Hell, they could have it done by Saturday IF they wanted too.


Sorry but this is completely incorrect. PDI is done in Munich. Period.

Please be careful about posting incorrect information as people might take it as being correct.


----------



## baksdak (Oct 14, 2006)

If it is an ED, I am wrong...there is no PDI. If it is straight from the factory there WILL be a PDI that has to be completed.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

baksdak said:


> If it is an ED, I am wrong...there is no PDI. If it is straight from the factory there WILL be a PDI that has to be completed.


Look around? What forum are you in?


----------



## Bill-SD (Feb 18, 2002)

Not sure I'd use 'dealer' and 'detail' in the same sentence...


----------



## Darrenbmw (Jun 15, 2007)

Bill-SD said:


> Not sure I'd use 'dealer' and 'detail' in the same sentence...


Bill .... WELL SAID. OPT NOT TO ALLOW the dealership to "touch" your car. Unless you are quite certain the detail personnell are WELL trained. I didn't allow them to touch it and it's the best decision I could have made. I know another guy who got a RED 335i convertible, and the "swirls" etc .. I YI YI .. Not good.


----------



## baksdak (Oct 14, 2006)

I think this is a BMW forum?!?!


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

baksdak said:


> I think this is a BMW forum?!?!


Then you would be mistaken. This is European Delivery for BMWs. Period.


----------



## ocsjohn (Sep 8, 2007)

baksdak said:


> I think this is a BMW forum?!?!


Some people just don't know when to quit do they? I think it was clear to everyone that the original poster was talking about ED, why do you feel the need to keep arguing about it?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

ocsjohn said:


> Some people just don't know when to quit do they?


Apparently not.



ocsjohn said:


> I think it was clear to everyone that the original poster was talking about ED, why do you feel the need to keep arguing about it?


Everyone except one apparently. Esp. since this is a forum solely for European Delivery.


----------



## baksdak (Oct 14, 2006)

Well, again, I am wrong. I usually look at threads under the "new posts" section, so I appologize for not realizing this is the Euro Delivery section. I have been cruising this forum for a couple years now, just have never posted. Was just trying to help.


----------



## x986 (Oct 27, 2006)

Let's end this madness. However - - - If I go up there, and have to wait long enough for my wife's plants to die, and the cat starves, it won't be on my head.


----------



## djlfp (Dec 5, 2004)

baksdak said:


> Well, again, I am wrong. I usually look at threads under the "new posts" section, so I appologize for not realizing this is the Euro Delivery section. I have been cruising this forum for a couple years now, just have never posted. Was just trying to help.


Thanks for the clarification. I couldn't make sense of your position before. And, thanks for your good intentions.


----------



## cosmos (Jan 18, 2002)

I am curious about one thing.

On normal cars they are shipped with white plastic tubes in the suspenion,(shipping spacers) to keep the suspension from doing somthing on the trip over in the boat.

Do ED cars have these tubes and if so, then dont they need to be PDI'ed to remove the shipping spacers?

My wifes 530 still had one of these plastic tubes after the PDI and we had to go back to the dealer a few weeks (and some banging noises later) to get it removed.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

cosmos said:


> I am curious about one thing.
> 
> On normal cars they are shipped with white plastic tubes in the suspenion,(shipping spacers) to keep the suspension from doing somthing on the trip over in the boat.
> 
> Do ED cars have these tubes and if so, then dont they need to be PDI'ed to remove the shipping spacers?....


No... your ED car is shipped as is except for the fuel level.


----------



## cosmos (Jan 18, 2002)

What do you mean fuel level? I filled my tank up before I left. I wanted the good stuff, but had a sneaking suspicion that due to some confined quater regulation they would siphon the fuel out to .25 level or less.

I am assuming you mean they fill the tank and not drain it?


----------

